# Sustituir LM336-5V por LM7805



## Josefe17 (Jul 7, 2011)

Mi duda es la siguiente: quiero hacer este indicador de carga para baterías de 12V, pero el problema es que no tenían el generador de tensión de referencia LM336-5V, y pregunto si lo podría susituir por el clásico regulador de voltaje LM7805, y cómo lo podría hacer (me imagino que sería con sus dos condensadores, la referencia a masa, la entrada a 12V y la salida a los comparadores, pero dudo). Si alguien tiene algo mejor que lo comente también.

El esquema: http://electronica.tecnoface.com/alimentacion/10-indicador-de-nivel-de-carga-de-una-bateria

Josefe17


----------



## J2C (Jul 7, 2011)

Josefe17

*No es lo mismo* el reemplazo que tu sugieres, fijate en la datasheet ( _http://www.national.com/ds/LM/LM236-5.0.pdf_ ). Una alternativa puede ser el TL431 y un par de resistencias conectadas a su contacto de ajuste.

Espero tus comentarios. Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Josefe17 (Jul 7, 2011)

No entiendo por que no podría ser, si me está dando una referencia de 5V.


----------



## J2C (Jul 7, 2011)

Josefe17

*Son 2 cosas distintas* el LM7805 (REGULADOR de 5V) y el LM336-5.0 (Tensión de Referencia), por favor *lee* la datasheet y comprenderas mejor.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Josefe17 (Jul 7, 2011)

Aun así no saco nada, cual es la diferencia entre una tensión de referencia obtenida por susodicho integrado, con la regulación del 7805.


----------



## J2C (Jul 7, 2011)

Josefe17

Es casi como explicarte la *Ley de Ohm*, el LM7805 entregará una tensión de 5.0V y *NO* espera tener conexión a 12V como en ese circuito pues *se QUEMA el regulador*.

Saludos, JuanKa.-

P.D.: Si leyeras las datasheets minimamente, te darias cuenta de las diferentes funciones que cumplen ambos. Se que leerlas en Ingles nos cuesta, pero yo solo hablo castellano y aprendi a entenderlas por que sino no podria trabajar en esto (la ELECTRÓNICA) que me agrada muchisimo.


----------



## Josefe17 (Jul 7, 2011)

Muchísimas gracias por todo, ya que todavía ando "trepando" entre todo. Eso sí, lo que no entiendo es por qué dices que se conecta a 12V y se quema, si lo que yo digo hacer es esto, coger y quitar R6 de 470 ohm, y el regulador LM336-5V D1, y coger y conectar, la patilla de referencia del regulador LM7805 a masa (-) (donde iba el nº 3), IN al cable que viene de la batería 12V (+) y OUT 5V a las entradas no inversoras de los 4 comparadores, con los condensadores respectivos que el integrado necesita.

Por cierto, con el inglés no problem!

Muchas gracias
Josefe17


----------



## moises calderon (Jul 8, 2011)

Amigo, no seria más practico instalar un  diodo zener de 5.1 v. en ese punto? y probar?, no malograra nada,si no hay el compònente solicitado, claro que el  mencionado dispositivo tiene unas caracteristeicas que en determinados circuitos, deben ser importantes como el factor de temperatura, etc. saludos


----------



## Josefe17 (Jul 8, 2011)

Lo digo porque ayer no tenían LM336-5V (sólo de 2,5V), y lo del Zener no se me ocurrió, pero ya cuando vaya a otra tienda compraré ambos, pero aun así lo voy a intentar con el LM7805 en la proto.


----------



## Josefe17 (Jul 8, 2011)

Probado tal y como decía con el LM7805, usando un LM317 como "batería descargándose", y funciona sin problemas.


----------



## fdesergio (Jul 8, 2011)

J2C dijo:


> Josefe17
> 
> Es casi como explicarte la *Ley de Ohm*, el LM7805 entregará una tensión de 5.0V y *NO* espera tener conexión a 12V como en ese circuito pues *se QUEMA el regulador*.
> 
> ...



Al parecer el que no lee los datasheets eres tu mira aca, yo la verdad no veo problema al usar uno u otro, si la razon es la que diste no tiene validez, esperare a ver si alguien tiene otra razon para no usarse,  chauuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 8, 2011)

Lo estuve pensando un rato y ya que pones un 7805, alimenta el LM339 y los LEDs con el 7805. Sería un rediseño masivo, pero se me hace que tu puedes.
Sin mirar el datasheet del LM339, me imagino que no se puede alimentar y darle como referencia la misma tensión, así que la referencia será con una red resistiva a 4 V y hay que cambiar todas las demás referencias a 12,7 V.
Claro, mas lo pienso, y en vez de 7805 un 7806, con una red de referencia a 5 V. Se mantiene gran parte del diseño original...
LM336-2.5V es lo mismo que el TL431 vas a tener que rediseñar las redes de referencia a 12,7 V
También sirve el 78L05, para referencia de tensión, no son muchos los cambios.


----------



## Josefe17 (Jul 8, 2011)

Esto es lo que tengo y me va, salvando que la R de 7k5 es 6K8+470R+150R, el preset de 3K y las de los LED (2) de 4K7 para no cegarme.



Gracias a todos
Josefe17

P.D. Sí, está editado con el paint


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 8, 2011)

Hola.

Sí puedes usa el LM317L como voltaje de referencia.
Usa R1=220 ohmios, R2=1k (resistencia variable tipo prefijado o preset).
Usa R2 para calibrar y obtener los 5V lo más preciso posible.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 10, 2011)

Josefe17 dijo:


> las de los LED (2) de 4K7 para no cegarme.
> 
> P.D. Sí, está editado con el paint


Claro, por eso te decía alimentarlos con 5 V ya que te sobra leña.



P.D. Sí, está editado con el Gimp


----------



## Josefe17 (Jul 10, 2011)

Lo probaré, pero ya tengo hecho el PCB en ARES (y me he animado a acabar mi insoladora), y si es viable y va bién lo dejo.

EDIT: Visto, lo probaré, pero así se queda a 12V.

Gracias Nilfred.


----------



## shoker4 (Jul 10, 2011)

Una "referencia de tensión" es básicamente un comparador, y a grueso modo internamente es un diodo zener con un divisor resistivo, lo que haces este circuito es regular y estabilizar una tensión, en el caso del LM336-5 lo hace a 5v (el diodo zener interno es de 5v), esta tensión se configura externamente con un divisor resistivo y corresponde a la patita ADJ de dicho C.I, al alimentar el circuito esta "referencia de voltaje" lo que hace es comparar esa tensión de alimentación con su referencia (5v) y de acuerdo a esto activar o desactivar algún circuito de control, por ejemplo en los cargadores de baterias controlan cuando la carga de la bateria esta completa o tambien cuando no hay suficiente tensión para cargarla (por un corte eléctrico por ejemplo) y un circuito externo actua en concecuencia.
Es decir el circuito toma como referencia esos 5V y compara la tensión de alimentación, así sabe si pasan 10v, 12v, o lo lo que deba ser según esté diseñado el circuito.

Colocar un LM7805 puede causar que se queme el propio regulador o alguna otra sección del circuito. Lo adecuado sería remplazarlo por uno igual o utilizar un TL431( como te sugirio J2C), o utilizar un diodo zener de 5,1v y un divisor resistivo (como te sugirio moises), el LM317 tambien se puede utilizar, pero me parece que muy grande, ademas que cuesta un poco más.

Un saludos

Edito: El LM317 tiene que estar configurado como comparador de voltaje si no no funciona ese circuito.

Reedito: El circuito que posteaste es un comparador de voltaje "gráfico por así decirlo", y para que me entiendas,es decir de acuerdo al voltaje que reciba enciende un led. No te has preguntado como sabe el circuito ¿cuando recibe 12v? o ¿cuando recibe 6v? con que compara esas tensión para saber, para eso es la referencia de voltaje, tiene una tensión fija e invariable, si el led superior se enciende por ejemplo con 8v, la referencia de tensión compara la tensión que entra al circuito con su tensión y la de la fuente de alimentación (que en este caso es la propia bateria), así sabe si son o no 8v, lo mismo para los demás leds.


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 10, 2011)

Hola.

 

Usa R1=220 ohmios, R2=1k (resistencia variable tipo prefijado o preset).
Usa R2 para calibrar y obtener los 5V lo más preciso posible.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Josefe17 (Jul 10, 2011)

¿Y por qué se puede quemar, es lo que no entiendo, por ser yan baja la corriente que se le pide, si el 7805 sólo da una tensión y punto?

Añado, shoker4, he leído tu mensaje y no se si es al que te refieres a un *7085* o a un *LM 7805* En mi caso es este último pero un MC7805CT de ON. Por el funcionamiento del circuito no tengo problemas, ya que me imagino que lo que hace es comparar con una referencia de acuerdo a la cual apagan y encienden los LED's los operacionales encargados de ello. Esa referencia ha de ser menor que el voltaje de alimentación y el a medir (ambos en este caso el mismo), con un umbral adecaudo para que aunque baje no le afecte. Por eso no veo dónde está el problema por usar el susodicho integrado.


----------



## shoker4 (Jul 10, 2011)

Perdon, fue un error de tipeo, ya lo corregí me referia al LM7805/MC7085 es lo mismo pero de distintos fabricantes. hacele caso a "elaficionado" con eso resolvés tú inconvenientes.
El LM339 funcioma mejor como comparador de voltajes, pero no tiene un voltaje al cual referenciarse, si la tensión de la bateria baja va seguir comparando pero no va enterarse si la tensión de la bateria baja, necesita un voltaje estable como referencia. las referencias de voltaje casi siempre son bajas por esta razón, la batería en tú caso se va cargar o la vas a remplazar mucho antes que baje a 5v o en el caso del TL431 2,5v.

paso a explicarte el comparador de voltajes, 
El LM339 se alimenta con dos tensiones +Vcc = 12V (+v bateria) y -Vcc = -12 V (-v bateria). Se conecta la pata + (entrada no inversora)del LM339 a una tensión invariable (tensión de referencia) y la pata - (entrada inversora) del LM339 a la tensión variable (en tú caso la tensión de bateria a travéz de R1).

Ahora fijate, un LM7805 le metés 12v se quema por sobretemperatura porque calienta muchisimo con tanta diferencia de tensión entrada/salida (7v), Al menos que quieras ponerle un disipador generoso y bancarte esa temperatura en tú circuito.

Sino hacela corta y refencia a masa y listo, recalculá las resistencias divisoras y te olvidas del C.I.


----------



## Josefe17 (Jul 10, 2011)

Si me funciona BIEN, lo que no entiendo es *por qué decís que el integrado 7805 se me va a quemar.* Ese es mi inconveniente. Si decís que es mejor lo cambiaré, pero quiero saber el por qué.

Josefe17


----------



## shoker4 (Jul 10, 2011)

Creo que ya no estamos llendo de tema, lee un poco la hoja de datos del 7805, aunque dice que soporta 35v en su entrada y efectivamente los regula a 5v, en la práctica una diferencia de voltaje entrada/salida de mas de 5v provoca que eleve exponencialmente la temperatura del regulador a tal punto que se quema. Las gráficas de la hoja de datos lo dice todo.

Un saludo


----------



## Josefe17 (Jul 10, 2011)

shoker4 dijo:


> Creo que ya no estamos llendo de tema, lee un poco la hoja de datos del 7805, aunque dice que soporta 35v en su entrada y efectivamente los regula a 5v, en la práctica una diferencia de voltaje entrada/salida de mas de 5v provoca que eleve exponencialmente la temperatura del regulador a tal punto que se quema. Las gráficas de la hoja de datos lo dice todo.
> 
> Un saludo



Just what I wanted  Thanks.


----------



## fdesergio (Jul 10, 2011)

shoker4 dijo:


> Creo que ya no estamos llendo de tema, lee un poco la hoja de datos del 7805, aunque dice que soporta 35v en su entrada y efectivamente los regula a 5v, en la práctica una diferencia de voltaje entrada/salida de mas de 5v provoca que eleve exponencialmente la temperatura del regulador a tal punto que se quema. Las gráficas de la hoja de datos lo dice todo.
> 
> Un saludo



Estas en un error la potencia disipada tiene y no solo que ver con la diferencia de tension entre IN y OUT si no tambien con la corriente (simple ley de WATT)  para el caso que nos ocupa la corriente de salida es minima puesto que va a los AO cuyas entradas teoricamente son de elevada impedancia y no veo porque se quemaria, para el caso de entrada de 12Vdc y salida 5Vdc la tension seria 12-5=7  ahora la potencia disipada seria 7*10mA (exagerando) = .07W  que es irrisorio para ese encapsulado, chauuuuuuu

espero una explicacion mas cierta y logica del porque no usar el LM7805, chauuuuuu


----------



## pandacba (Jul 11, 2011)

Una referencia de tensión no puede ser reemplazado por un regulador, porque una referencia de tensión tiene una etabilidad termica superior a un regulador 

De echo un regulador posee internamente una referencia de tensión que es utilzada por el comparador interno, para compararlo con una muestra de la salida

Estas estan presentes tanto en los reguladores serie como en los pwm


----------



## fdesergio (Jul 11, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Una referencia de tensión no puede ser reemplazado por un regulador, porque una referencia de tensión tiene una etabilidad termica superior a un regulador
> 
> De echo un regulador posee internamente una referencia de tensión que es utilzada por el comparador interno, para compararlo con una muestra de la salida
> 
> Estas estan presentes tanto en los reguladores serie como en los pwm



Exactamente, a veces la gente habla por hablar y dice cualquier cosa sin fundamentos , mirando el datasheet del LM336 lo primero que aparece es eso su bajo coeficiente de temperatura, su baja tolerancia (precision) y estabilidad termica, si bien esas son las razones mas importantes se deberia usar por ellas, por la parte economica, espacio etc etc, para el caso de aca realmente la precision no es tan importante puesto que su precision se pierde al usar en el resto del circuito resitores normales, chauuuuuuu

Gracias Panda


----------



## Josefe17 (Jul 11, 2011)

Me imaginaba que sería por la estabilidad y la precisión, no porque se acabe friendo. Como es un circuito muy básico y más bién orientatativo, de momento se va a quedar así, pero no descarto probarlo con un 336, y que pase lo que pase...


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 11, 2011)

Bueno, la verdad que no da para seguir esta discusión tan profundamente. El siguiente paso lógico es el LM3914, justo un tema va cruzando el Estiga...


----------

